# Win a Bitless Bridle- EASY CONTEST!



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, I'd like to try it but apparently I'm too stupid to subscribe to a blog! :lol: I saw your design and it looks different from the Dr. Cook I tried that Soda absolutely hated. Let me know what kind of feedback you get.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Well, I'd like to try it but apparently I'm too stupid to subscribe to a blog! :lol: I saw your design and it looks different from the Dr. Cook I tried that Soda absolutely hated. Let me know what kind of feedback you get.


There should be a "follow" link in the very upper left hand side of the blog... you may need a google account or blogger account though. I'm still looking for three more winners


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh.. I commented, but don't have a google account, or have a blog. I guess that doesn't count then hey?


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I did it! Excuse my double post! I didn't see that I needed to be signed in and a follower first!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I posted as [email protected] it says you need to approve the comment, do I get one  I'm really excited to see if they work nicely as I've been needing one and have some friends who would be interested in buying a few if I gave good feedback.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Ahh, ok I don't have a google acct or a blogger acct. Let me try to figure it out.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, I think I figured it out!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

I did it. But it says you have to approve the comment or something like that. Did I make it?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Did I make it??


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

*And the Winners Are...*

Now posted!

Plus, if you missed out I'm opening it back up for one more round, I will be selecting one more winner this weekend, which means that TWO bridles are still up for grabs.

Round two is open to everyone, not just my blog followers. Full details here.

Congratulations to the winners, and good luck to everyone else fr round two!!


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I commented  But it says the blog owner needs to approve it.

Saranna


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Got it, thanks! I approve all my comments to screen for spam. The order received doesn't make a differenc for round two, and you don't have to comment to enter, you can reply directly to this thread with your bitless story if you want to, or PM me, whatever you like.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh...well, I commented


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet! I'm PM'ing you my info on here because blogs confuse me  :lol:. I am excited to try this because I've tried the Dr. Cook with Soda and he absolutely detested it. It didn't really seem like it offered much of a release, so I think that was the problem.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Sweet! I'm PM'ing you my info on here because blogs confuse me  :lol:. I am excited to try this because I've tried the Dr. Cook with Soda and he absolutely detested it. It didn't really seem like it offered much of a release, so I think that was the problem.


Yay, congrats again 

That was the concern I had when looking at the DR. Cooks too, the lack of release. I think I have it figured out with this one- but I'm sure I'll have a much better Idea for any final adustments after I hear back from all of my winners.

My goal for this bridle is to help make bitless more accessible for everyone, and ultimately get metal out of more horses mouths. It's nothing fancy, but it's effective, affordable and made to last. 

I really hope you like it!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

YAY! I'm in too! I am PMing you on here now!

THANK YOU!


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats Amarea! Will be shipping out your bridle early next week!

I'm still looking for two more winners!

Two ways to enter:

1. Submit a name for the bridle (as many submissions as you like, either here or on my blog is fine, follower or not)

2. Tell me why you want to try this bridle/going bitless (again, eithere here on HF or on my blog is fine, follower or not).

I've gotten some good entries so far, but won't be choosing a winner until Sunday 10/17/2010.

Good luck!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

I commented! I really think what you are doing is great. Can you post more pictures of them? (I saw some pictures of it on the other thread but I thought you said it was a prototype...)


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Rowzy said:


> I commented! I really think what you are doing is great. Can you post more pictures of them? (I saw some pictures of it on the other thread but I thought you said it was a prototype...)


Thanks! I'm actually going to the barn this evening to take some pictures of the finished bridle, I'm still in the early stages of getting these out there. 

Soon!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Ack! I got the first post on the second contest, but I didn't have a very good reason. Lame. 

Oh well. Hopefully I will still be considered. I would love a bitless bridle. I don't like hackamores much and I'm too broke to buy a Dr. Cook bridle or something else.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I entered! Crossing my fingers hoping I get it!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

do you have a winner yet??????? I'm so excited to find out who won!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Ahhhh! I have my fingers crossed so hard. I want to know!


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

It's now Monday. Who is it???


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm reading and re reading all of the entries and having a very hard time choosing! I'll post the winner by Noon (PST) at the very latest... promise!!

Thanks to everyone who took the time to enter round two! I didn't think it would be this hard to pick a winner!


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

*Better Late Than Never.... WINNERS!*

Ok after much struggle, I've chosed my winner for round two. Well, winnerS actually. I've decided to pick two (and still wish I could afford to choose more, but can't break my own bank here).

Drum roll please.....

...


...


...


...


...


...


...


...

Congratulations to ROWZY and CHARIS!

Please PM me with your shipping info and size, also please let me know what kind of rein set-up you would like. I can set it up with

A) attached loop reins (with or without extra knots to help teach neck reining)

B)Split reins (also with or without extra knots)

C) allowance to attach your own reins.

Thanks and congrats again!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh my god! Thank you


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

You're welcome Rowzy! I really hope you like it!

Charis... I've got one waiting to be tied for you too, but I need you to PM me what you need and where you want it to go!


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Charis, I still haven't herd from you! Please let me know if you're still interested, if not I'll have to pick another winner. Please let me know by this Friday (10-22-2010).

Also, I just noticed that I didn't post the completed pictures on this thread, so here you go...


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Just wanted to cross post my update here...

Attention to ALL of my winners. I'm waiting for my new shipment of rope to come in still, so none of the bridles have shipped yet. I do have a lower grade triple twist rope, and have tied up a few bridles using it, but the knots just don't want to stay tight enough for my liking and I don't want to send out anything less than perfect for you guys! Please bear with me, my rope whould be here soon. If you don't want to wait for te better rope & want to take the white triple twist please let me know and I can ship within 24hrs.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I'm not in a hurry  Take your time!


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Another Update: Tracking info for my Black double braid ways it will be here by the 29, so they may be on the way a few days earlier.

Plus here are more pictures and details:
Here are some pictures of my more refined prototypes, done using a triple braided poly rope. This version comes with attached loop reins that have added training knots for added texture to aid in teaching neck reining. I apologize for the quality of the pictures (as well as the model, lol) but I wanted to get something more up and the weather here is still rainy and overcast. Hopefully these pictures will give a better understanding of the bridle.










Below: Exaggerated no contact on rein straps. Here you can see how the rein straps work independently from the chin & throat straps. The only interaction between the two is that the rein straps are held in the correct position on the outside of the cheek by the jaw strap.










Below: view of underside with reins making light even contact.

 

Below: I placed a sheet between the chin straps and the rein straps to illustrate their function.



 









Below: The connection on the reins between the rein strap that connects directly to the bridle and the reins.
 

Below: The Rydem's equivlelnt to the buckle on an English pair of reins.



The reins shown in the above pictures are not detachable. My next post will show the other design that I'm working on which will allow the rider to attach the reins of their chioce.

As always I accept custom requests.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

OKAY! My rope arrived today (all 1000 ft of it) so I'll get started on everybody's bridles this evening!

Looking forward to all of your feedback and PICTURES!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll write a review for you if I can have one lol!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Enter the contest! She has one closing here soon I believe! 

Good luck!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol i entered round 2 october 15th! hoping i win!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Any update on these? I sent a PM regarding the status and it's gone unanswered. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Amarea said:


> Any update on these? I sent a PM regarding the status and it's gone unanswered.
> 
> Thanks!


I am also wondering what is going on. I sent a PM too, and it hasn't been answered either.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Bumping.

Another PM sent as well.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Apparently this contest was phony.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Write her a negative review.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I would but the lovely part is that she has to approve all comments on her blog and I wasn't sure if I could add one on here because she didn't technically sell the bridle.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, she was here and made a post yesterday, so it's not like she hasn't been around.

I say out her here. This is where she made up her 'contest' and asked people to participate.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Agreed. If you can not actually post a trader review here on the site, then perhaps you (and the other people she has promised a bridle to that have not received one) should send a note to admin to let him know what is going on.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Can you only post a trader review on people who have posted things in the for sale section?


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

All PM's answered with my apologies. Bridles will be sent as promised.

I had done some more riding in them ans was just not 100% satisfied. I wanted to be sure I could send out the best item I could.

Again my apologies.


----------

